# This made me need to change my underwear



## Scruffy113 (Jul 25, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/FALL-OF-TROY-cl...goryZ306QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

How much does an EP/LP really cost in America?


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 25, 2009)

You always low ball at first on ebay.


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, but four days remaining, and I am the only bidder?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2009)

Scruffy113 said:


> Yeah, but four days remaining, and I am the only bidder?



Some people have sniping software that bids right before the time ends, so you don't see a lot of action until the last hour or so


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Some people have sniping software that bids right before the time ends, so you don't see a lot of action until the last hour or so



Thank you for telling, now I can't be either happy or sad until that auction's done.


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 26, 2009)

I saw FALL OF TROY at Reggie's Rock house along with FOXY SHAZAM, DEER HUNTER. and some opener. Was a great opportunity. think is was $10.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 26, 2009)

i never bid on an item on ebay until the last few minutes. usually 2, enough time to place a bid and place a couple more if i get into a last minute bidding war with another person.


----------



## Canon (Jul 26, 2009)

Hard to tell this early in the game. If its 180gram vinyl, especially, I see it fetching a nice price. ^^


----------



## Scruffy113 (Aug 7, 2009)

I won. 
$15 :3


----------

